# Royal Canin puppy to Pro Plan



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We rotate our dogs between the Purina Pro Plan salmon formula (sensitive skin and stomach) and the chicken formula. They also eat raw for one meal each day. I rotate the proteins to keep them interested and to try to avoid causing allergies by feeding the same protein for too long. My dogs do great on both. The PPP SSS I noticed gives them smaller stools, and their coats look amazing. My boy had some grass allergies this summer and was itchy and had runny eyes, and when we swapped to the SSS just to give him a little boost in omegas for his skin.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Purina Pro Plan has several options with Salmon, not just the Sensitive Skin. I have fed the PPP Sport Salmon to my two younger Goldens. I tried the RC Golden Retriever puppy food and my guy loved it for a few weeks and then just stopped eating it. I switched him to the PPP Large Breed Puppy. This has been a few years back.


----------



## bscriboni (Nov 1, 2019)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Purina Pro Plan has several options with Salmon, not just the Sensitive Skin. I have fed the PPP Sport Salmon to my two younger Goldens. I tried the RC Golden Retriever puppy food and my guy loved it for a few weeks and then just stopped eating it. I switched him to the PPP Large Breed Puppy. This has been a few years back.


Would the Sport be too much for him? He walks at least four times a day and then we play fetch in an open field (try to do it daily) but during the day he is a very lazy boy. Short walks and then back to napping.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

bscriboni said:


> Would the Sport be too much for him? He walks at least four times a day and then we play fetch in an open field (try to do it daily) but during the day he is a very lazy boy. Short walks and then back to napping.


You would have to be careful and make sure your not over feeding. I live on a farm so my dogs have plenty of room to run. I hunt train so there’s lots of exercise. I also have 3 Goldens, two are young 2 1/2 years and 7 months. They are constantly running around. I think the Sport is a good quality food and have always fed it. I am also vigilant about weight. I’m trying to put a few pounds on my 2 1/2 year old and can’t get the job done. I know many people that have dogs that aren’t nearly as active as mine that successfully feed it just because they have good luck with it. I feed 3 cups a day in the off season and 4 cups a day if they are really training. I have fed it to my 7 month old from the day he came home because his breeder fed it from the very start. He started on a 1/2 cup 3 times a day. Here’s a picture of him at 7 months


----------



## bscriboni (Nov 1, 2019)

bscriboni said:


> Would the Sport be too much for him? He walks at least four times a day and then we play fetch in an open field (try to do it daily) but during the day he is a very lazy boy. Short walks and then back to napping.


just heard back from his breeder and she said PPP Sport 30/20. So, I'm gonna try it! Thanks. Here's pic of Archie


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

He’s a handsome boy!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Archie's a good looking boy! 
I couldn't help but notice the sign in the background ... that's a great philosophy and tactic to get through these days of COVID!

Regarding food, I've fed PPP Sport (30/20) for several years and am very happy with the results. I train my mutts for field trials, so they are very active and get tons of "exercise" on pretty much a daily basis. I keep them trim. On occasion, I need to put some lbs on a dog and have found that supplemental feeding even just one cup in the morning will usually quickly get the job done (regular feeding is once a day, in the evening).
As for Purina, I doubt that any manufacturer has done more research on canine nutrition than Purina. Plus, they have supported field trials with unwavering commitment (Eukanuba was a supporter for a while, but then backed away ... they are trying to squeeze their way back into the good graces of field trialers, but they haven't yet made a ton of progress).

FTGoldens


----------

